
California Has the Worst Quality of Life in the US - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/01/california-has-worst-quality-life-in-us-study-says.html
======
adsfaskdfHello
I agree that the headline of the article is a bit misleading. According to the
US News ranking where this report gets its data from, California finished #32
overall. Given that, I don't disagree that California's quality of life is
terrible. I would think that US News is aggregating this data based on the
whole of California, and given that the homeless rate in California is among
the highest and that tech constantly pushes up cost of living, it makes sense
that California would be ranked so poorly overall. I would assume that most of
HN is full of those working in tech, so while you may not personally see
California as having poor quality of life in your own lives, that doesn't
necessarily hold true for the majority of the state.

------
melling
Fox News says the quality of life in the big liberal state of California is
horrible. I hope Peter Thiel creates another conservative news network. Fox
News is too much.

~~~
protonimitate
Should probably click the link before commenting, fox news didn't conduct the
study or come up with the rankings - us news did.

It also breaks down into different categories, one of which is quality of
life.

~~~
melling
Is California a "Failed State?" That's the headline on the front page of Fox
News.

[http://www.foxnews.com](http://www.foxnews.com)

I don't think you understand how Fox News works. "Bigger than WaterGate!!!!"
"Liberals on notice!"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4xF7FW3_MM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4xF7FW3_MM)

------
babygoat
And North Dakota has the best? Are you sure you all know what you're
measuring?

------
sharemywin
California was ranked #32 overall.

~~~
sharemywin
If your going call out California probably should do they same for all the
last place finishers...

Mississippi Healthcare #50

New Mexico Education #50

Alaska Economy #50

Louisiana Opportunity #50

West Virginia Infrastructure #50

Alaska Crime & Corrections #50

Illinois Fiscal Stability #50

Louisiana Over all #50

~~~
CodeWriter23
And you might also want to drill down to the criteria used for measuring the
“Quality of Life” rating. [https://www.usnews.com/news/best-
states/rankings/quality-of-...](https://www.usnews.com/news/best-
states/rankings/quality-of-life)

